# Tenacity / mesotrione and Dylox / trichlorfon



## PhilNC (Jul 24, 2019)

Tenacity label indicates that you should wait 7 days to put down an organophosphate. The only literature I can find indicates that the combination could hurt food crop yield. Scott's customer support says that it's fine and that the language on their starter fert with mesotrione is just for EPA purposes.

For what it's worth, I put down trichlorfon 5 days after the starter fert with meso because I can't follow directions. The baby grass is still there...I have no way of knowing if it had or will have an effect.

Can anybody enlighten me on this topic? Thanks!


----------

